#ubuntu-cym 2011-05-30
<kn100> It's been a while
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-05-31
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<Mr__T> g'day brobostigon
<brobostigon> morning Mr__T :)
<brobostigon> morning kn100 :)
<kn100> brobostigon, it's been a while :D
<brobostigon> kn100: yes, log time no speak, :)
<brobostigon> long*
#ubuntu-cym 2011-06-01
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<Mr__T> bore da!
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> morning Mr__T :)
<Mr__T> newport have joined the list of welsh universities charging £9k
<Mr__T> giggle-worthy
<brobostigon> hmmm.
<brobostigon> good evening kn100 :)
<kn100> hey brobostigon :(
<brobostigon> :( ?
<brobostigon> mistype?
<kn100> my laptops playing up
<kn100> :(
<brobostigon> :(
<brobostigon> hw or sw,or both?
<kn100> I have narrowed it down to the ac adaptor
<brobostigon> ok,
<brobostigon> good ngiht, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-06-02
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-06-03
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-06-04
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
#ubuntu-cym 2011-06-05
<brobostigon> good morning everyone
<brobostigon> good night, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-06-02
<markie-> Hello room
#ubuntu-cym 2013-05-31
<Espreon> Hmm, how is the "d" in "darfod" said? I'm just curious 'cause I saw something spell it with "ð" instead... and that letter tends to be used for "th" sounds in nearby languages
<Espreon> This: http://people.ds.cam.ac.uk/dwew2/hcwl/t/webconc/t100.htm
